# A New Beginning.



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I have spent the last few weeks working on my new layout design.
Now mind you I won't be able to start building this till the summer.
I felt that I should share this anyways.

I learned what to do and how not to do things on my ONR layout.
For example, 6 wheel trucks hate 9 3/4 radius. That's why on this layout you'll won't see a radius under 12 3/8's.

I also learned that if you want inclines, make them looooooooooong. 

Anyways, I'm going to build this as DC controlled. When I have the $$$$, I'm going to learn DCC.

Anywho, here is the track plan.

I don't have a name for it right now. I'm thinking of retiring the ONR engines.



















A lot of copy and paste with Paint program, but its done.

The rail with the beige colour under it will be elevated. That will be the only spot with elevated track. 

So in a nutshell, these are the plans.
Can't wait to get started!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

brik-el said:


> Now mind you I won't be able to start building this till the summer.
> I felt that I should share this anyways.
> :


And well you should.
What scale?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh sorry.
N Scale of course.


----------

